# Brisket not coming up to temp (MEGA Stall)??? W/ Q-view



## truckerbob (Jun 24, 2013)

So, I have now done 3 briskets (Full packers) on my home made RF smoker.  I am seriously having issues with stalling.  The 2 I made last weekend climbed wonderfully, until they plateaued at 160.  90 minutes later, they made it to 170... no big deal.  The problem was 4 hours and 15 minutes later, they were still at 170!  The smoker was consistently running 230-240, nice thin blue smoke, but no temp increase.  My first thought was a bad thermometer.  Checked with my instant read, and got 169.  Left my digital on the grate, and it was showing within 5 degrees of the thermometer in the door.  Anyway, I pulled them at 4:15, wrapped them and let them sit for an hour, and when I sliced them, this is what I got:













1006187_668790419813608_1002779542_n.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 24, 2013






One of the guys there told me he doesnt like brisket, but this was the juiciest, most tender, flavorful brisket he'd ever had.

So, does anyone have any suggestions, or shouldnt I worry?


----------



## seenred (Jun 24, 2013)

If your therms are accurate, I wouldn't worry too much when the end result is as good as yours.  Every brisket tends to have a mind of its own.  That's a pretty long stall, but the next one you do might push straight through the stall in an hour or less.  I've had briskets and butts stall for so long I was convinced either I was doing something wrong or my therm was broken...then I've had 'em breeze through the stall and hardly even slow down.  Also, you can always foil that brisket and crank the smoker temp up to speed it through the stall a little quicker.

Your brisket looks delicious from here!

Red


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 24, 2013)

That looks pretty close to perfect for me! I cook brisket to between 170-180°. Briskets tend to have a mind of their own...some folks swear by the toothpick test (insert a toothpick into the meat and it should go in as if it were butter, personally I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't feel bad...it happens to the best of us as all cuts are different.  That smoke ring is a monster!


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 25, 2013)

Heres another pic I just found:













IMG_20130622_163638[1].jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 25, 2013






It was on the smoker for 12.5 hours, with a mix of apple and cherry.


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 25, 2013)

good lookin brisket, one hell of a smoke ring :) . dont worry about time...you cant cant cant time a brisket..unless ur in the oven i guess. i see this time and time again on here. everyone worries about the time, if  ppl are worried about time then do a chicken...lol. when you enter the world of brisket smokin, you are no longer in your world..you are in the briskets world. the brisket calls the shots. EVERYTIME!! it'll stall for 5 minutes or 5 hours...or gain 3 degrees and sit again...point im makin is that hunk of deliciousness known as a brisket is gunna tell you when its done.


----------



## webowabo (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks good to me. My last brisket never stalled.... yet I planned for an hour stall (or hoped for) ... luckily I had to swing by the camp site for some thing. . Cause it was almost some very expensive doggie food. ..


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd be happy with that meat. The brisket I cooked this last weekend stalled at 125... Was getting stubborn even. But I ignored it.  When it seen that I wasn't  going to give it any attention then about 2 hours later the temperature started to climb again.

I call it reverse brisket psychology. Works ever time. Briskets can be such *prima donna's*  at times.  Ya gotta show them who's the boss!

Brian


----------



## webowabo (Jun 26, 2013)

I call it reverse brisket psychology. Works ever time. Briskets can be such prima donna's at times.  Ya gotta show them who's the boss!..

Thats funny. Reverse psych on da meat ;)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 26, 2013)

You must leanr "Patience" Grasshopper...


----------



## ravenclan (Jun 27, 2013)

just like oldschoolbbq said .............."PATIENCE" , I have had briskets stall on the temp for 3 & 1/2 hours then finally get up to temp " i have a electric a propane and a wood burner , but just trust in your self and your thermometer's but make sure you test them before you start !

That is one heck of a SMOKERING !!!!!  LOOKS GREAT !!!!!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a hankerin' for some good brisket. Nice job!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 27, 2013)

That's good lookin brisket!!  Are you sure you ain't got some Texas blood in ya somewhere? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will tell you that there are some of us folk who are smokin our brisket in the 325-375 range with good results.  Having said that, if you got those kinda results and you were happy with the moisture and taste; I'd do every brisket I ever smoked just the same way if I were you.  If you like to experiment then give higher temps a try.  If ya like what you have now, stick with it.  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 27, 2013)

Exactly Stan. Patience . Slow...  This a'nt stir fry.  So relax.... Let the heat meat wood and nature take their course.  Grab a lawn chair. Have a seat. Maybe a beer. No worries whats the hurries?


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 27, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Exactly Stan. Patience . Slow...  This a'nt stir fry.  So relax.... Let the heat meat wood and nature take their course.  Grab a lawn chair. Have a seat. Maybe a beer. No worries whats the hurries?


----------



## dougmays (Jun 28, 2013)

that's a great smoke ring, so you obviously did something right! Next time try smoking 250-260 and see if you like that better, you might see a quicker stall pull-through. But as said above i've had no stall to a 4-5 hour stall. To make sure you have meats done on time for parties or whatever else, assume 2hours per pound. so a 5lb brisky might take 10 hours. Also you can always start earlier...better to be resting for a few hours then having people standing and waiting over your smoker.

keep at it!


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jun 28, 2013)

Good grief that looks amazing!! Nice job!

Logan


----------



## mgruen2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, me too! Looks great. Forget the time and focus on the temp. One thing I do not do is to panic and raise the smoker to. Lave it alone and watch the internals. Enjoy.


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 26, 2013)

Talk about a smoke ring...geeez///that one is great.


----------

